# what size through wire????



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

I am getting into making my own balsa plugs, and was wondering what size I should be using for through wire??? I will be making bass, and saugeye baits from 2" to 5" Thanks, clayton.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

claytonhaske
i would use stainles wire,no rust,
ticknes what is easy work with and has abouth 100lb test and up,
welding spool from Harbor Fright Tools or weldin house.


snag


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

HappySnag said:


> claytonhaske
> i would use stainles wire,no rust,
> ticknes what is easy work with and has abouth 100lb test and up,
> welding spool from Harbor Fright Tools or weldin house.
> ...


thanks happy!


----------

